# δεσμώτης



## nickel (Jul 28, 2011)

Αν σκεφτούμε τον Αισχύλο, τον _Προμηθέα δεσμώτη_, θα θυμηθούμε αμέσως ότι ο δεσμώτης είναι σαν το δέσμιο: δεμένος ή φυλακισμένος. Γι' αυτό και _Prometheus bound_.

Ο _Δεσμώτης του ιλίγγου_ (του Χίτσκοκ) απέδιδε ένα σκέτο _Vertigo_, αλλά κι εκεί ο Τζίμι Στιούαρτ παρέλυε εξαιτίας της υψοφοβίας του.

Στην biblionet, βρίσκω διάφορα βιβλία με τον _δεσμώτη_ στον τίτλο: _Δεσμώτες του πάθους. Δεσμώτες της Χούντας: Όλοι οι πολιτικοί κρατούμενοι και εξόριστοι. Δεσμώτες του παρελθόντος κ.ά._

Βλέπω όμως και έναν τουλάχιστον τίτλο που δεν μου κάθεται καλά: _Vampire Academy: Δεσμώτες ψυχών._

Μάλλον την πάτησαν, σκέφτηκα, πιστεύουν ότι ο _δεσμώτης_ είναι κάτι σαν δεσμοφύλακας, αυτός που αιχμαλωτίζει. (Ανακάλυψα ύστερα ότι ο τίτλος του συγκεκριμένου βιβλίου, πέμπτου της σειράς _Vampire Academy_, είναι _Spirit bound_, οπότε άστε καλύτερα.)

Υπάρχουν αρκετοί που μπερδεύονται μ' αυτή τη λέξη. Δείτε μερικά παραδείγματα από το διαδίκτυο όπου είναι φανερό ότι νομίζουν ότι ο _δεσμώτης_ είναι δεσμοφύλακας ή απαγωγέας:


Πολύ πριν λήξει η προθεσμία που έθεσαν οι δεσμώτες του
Κατά τη δεύτερη αυτή φυλάκισή του οι δεσμώτες του τον βασάνιζαν συνέχεια με διάφορα και βαριά βασανιστήρια. 
ο οποίος διαβεβαιώνει ότι είναι καλά στην υγεία του και ότι οι δεσμώτες του τον αντιμετωπίζουν καλά
ωστόσο οι δεσμώτες του δεν τον θεωρούν ως «σχεδιαστή των επιθέσεων της 11ης Σεπτέμβρη».
για να αποδεχθούμε μέσα στη φυλακή τις συνθήκες που μας επιβάλλουν οι δεσμώτες μας.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχουμε αρκετές λέξεις για τη μια σημασία (_δέσμιος, φυλακισμένος, αιχμάλωτος, δούλος των παθών του_) και ούτε μία για τον _captor_ και μακάρι να μπορούσαμε να αλλάξουμε τη σημασία του _δεσμώτη_. Αλλά δεν γίνονται αυτά τα πράγματα. Πάντως, όταν χρησιμοποιείτε τη λέξη, ας φαίνεται ότι τη χρησιμοποιείτε με τη σωστή σημασία, μην καταντήσει σαν τους _ευάριθμους_.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jul 29, 2011)

Φαίνεται ότι και παλιότερα είχαν το ίδιο μπέρδεμα... το δεσμώτης έχει και τη σημασία του δεσμοφύλακα
Βέβαια τα νεότερα λεξικά συμφωνούν μαζί σου (ή το αντίστροφο...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 29, 2011)

Και εδώ το σχετικό λήμμα από το LSJ:

*δεσμ-ώτης, ου, ὁ,* prisoner, captive, Hdt.3.143, Th.5.35, etc.:—fem. δεσμ-ῶτις, Hld.8.8: metaph. of the soul, Ph.1.289.
II. as Adj., in chains, fettered, A.Pr.119 (the play is called Προμηθεὺς δ.): fem. δεσμῶτις ποίμνη S.Aj.234 (lyr.); Μελανίππη δ., name of a play by E.
III. gaoler, Cratin.189.


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2011)

Μπα, ένα λαθάκι του Κρατίνου ή μια προσπάθειά του στο πνεύμα που ανέφερα παραπάνω (μήπως να του δώσουμε άλλη σημασία, να βολευτούμε όλοι; αλλά ούτε εκείνου τού πέρασε).


----------



## Zazula (Aug 7, 2011)

Το ρήμα _*δεσμώ*_ / *δεσμώνω* "δένω" λογικά αναμένουμε να παράγει το ενεργητικό ουσιαστικό του (δηλ. "αυτός που δένει, που φυλακίζει") σε -_ωτής_ (μαλλαλόγια οξύτονο, όχι παροξύτονο): *δεσμωτής* — όπως δεκάδες άλλα ουσιαστικά που ακολουθούν το συγκεκριμένο πρότυπο παραγωγής. Κι είναι μια χαρά λέξη, απλή κι άμεσα κατανοητή.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2020)

Κι άλλοι δεσμώτες εδώ μέσα, δέσμιοι παρερμηνειών.


----------

